# I hate to be nosey but how old are you guys and where are yall from?



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Im only 17 and i just turned that age last Tuesday(Aug.19th)!
Oh im from the one and only Houston(h-town) Texas


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Age: 20
Location: Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Over the HILL - 41 years old.

I moved to Connecticut from Portland, Oregon last November.

I lived in Houston, Texas prior to Oregon for 15+ years
(I went to college at Texas A&M... just in case my Avatar didn't give it away).

I grew up in Tennessee...

So, I guess I have something in common with both of you...
Houston and Tennessee, even if I am twice your age!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Age: 18

Location: São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Age: 28

From Michigan, currently living in San Diego (for two years ago)

Bonus fact: I love basketball, love watching all types. I really started loving women's basketball when my sister was playing for her high school team and then played with a traveling all-county team. She loved it and I loved watching her play.

Stuart


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I LOOOOOVE BASKETBALL! I PLAY FRO MY HIGH SCHOOL! IM CURRENTLY A SENIOR!YAY! I PLAN ON ATTENDING DUKE, UCONN,OR TENN IF THEY ACCEPT ME. IF THEY DONT I MIGHT GO TO TEXAS TECH LIKE SHERYL SWOOPES DID.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*About me...*

I'm 23 years old and from Four Oaks, NC.


One Fact about me: I never played anything but pick-up ball, but I really wish I did. I LOVE basketball and my dream is to play pro somehow!:yes:


----------

